# **THE OFFICIAL bracket 'goes' and 'woes' thread**



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i figured we could dedicate a thread since enough people have made their own bracket predictions to chat about how things are going, talk about their homer picks, possible upset predictions, etc...
my homeritis stepped in and i actually have washington and gozaga facing off in the elite 8, with gonzaga advancing to the final four.
cincinnati is my darkhorse choice, i chose them to beat kentucky and advance to the elite 8 as well, losing to duke.
so far i goofed up with my pittsburgh pick, although UTEP is at least hanging in their against utah and boguts monster opening performance.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I played it safe on my brackets, for the most part.

Although, I believe I did choose Villanova over UNC in the elite 8. It's very possible Nova could fall to New Mexico, so hopefully that doesn't happen.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> I played it safe on my brackets, for the most part.
> 
> Although, I believe I did choose Villanova over UNC in the elite 8. It's very possible Nova could fall to New Mexico, so hopefully that doesn't happen.


I have Nova over UNC as well.

For today, I haven't missed any so far, but I have Iowa over Cinci, which isn't looking good at the half, so I'm probably going to lose one there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

so far I've lost Bama (who i had upsetting BC) and Pitt (1 and done anyways)...

I picked all the 1st half leaders to win in the 2nd set of game, so maybe my day can turn around a little bit...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> so far I've lost Bama (who i had upsetting BC) and Pitt (1 and done anyways)...
> 
> I picked all the 1st half leaders to win in the 2nd set of game, so maybe my day can turn around a little bit...


i had bama taking bc as well, and pittsburgh getting outside by washington in the second. definately a poor way to start the tourney off for me.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Got: 
Wisconsin-Milwaukee over Alabama
Oklahoma over Niagara
Kentucky over Eastern Kentucky

Didnt Get:
Pacific over Pittsburgh

On the Edge Waiting:
Iowa over Cincy :curse: Iowa cant shoot today!!
UTEP over Utah :curse: Bogut is on fire!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

so far so good for me. I had the mandatory 2 (12 over the 5 rank) UW-Mil over Bama. I got Old Dominion over MSU as well.

Washington better not lose!!! History is on our side.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Washington better not lose!!! History is on our side.


washington was absolutely on fire to start, but have definately lost a spark since. however, their still extending the lead out again even with very poor play on their part. We just have too many qaulity jump shooters to lose this one.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Got:
> Wisconsin-Milwaukee over Alabama
> Oklahoma over Niagara
> Kentucky over Eastern Kentucky
> ...


Iowa has cut the gap in the 2nd half, hopefully they can pull it out.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

My bracket:

*1st Round*

 Illinois beating Fair Dickinson
 Texas beating Nevada
 Wis-Milwaukee beating Alabama
 BC beating Penn
 LSU beating UAB
 Arizona beating Utah St.
 Southern Ill beating St. Mary's
OSU beating SE Louisiana

 Washington beating Montana
 Pittsburgh beating Pacific
 Georgia Tech beating G. Washington
 Lousiville beatin LA Lafayette
 Texas Tech beating UCLA
  Gonzaga beating Winthrop
West Virginia beating Creighton
  Wake beating Chattanooga

 UNC beating Oakland
Iowa St beating Minnesota
Villanova beating New Mexico
Florida beating Ohio
 Wisconsin beating N. Iowa
 Kansas beating Bucknell
 NC State beating Charlotte
 UCONN beating UCF

 Duke beating Delaware St.
 Miss St. beating Stanford
Michigan St beating Old Dominion
Syracuse beating Vermont
 Utah beating UTEP
 Oklahoma beating Niagara
Cincinnati beating Iowa
 Kentucky beating E. Kentucky
 
*2nd Round

*Illinois beating Texas
 BC beating Wis-Milwaukee
Arizona beating LSU
OSU beating Southern Ill

Pittsburgh beating Washington
Georgia Tech beating Louisville
Gonzaga beating Texas Tech
Wake beating Creighton

UNC beating Iowa St.
Villanova beating Ohio
 Kansas beating Wisconson
UCONN beating NC State

Duke beating Miss. St
 Syracuse beating Michigan St.
Utah beating Oklahoma
Kentucky beating Cincinnati

*Sweet Sixteen

*Illinois beating BC
OSU beating Arizona

Georgia Tech beating Pittsburgh
Wake beating Gonzaga

UNC beating Villanova
UCONN beating Kansas

Duke beating Syracuse
Kentucky beating Utah

*Elite Eight*

OSU beating Illinois
Wake beating Georgia Tech
UNC beating UCONN
Duke beating Kentucky
*
Final Four

*Wake beating OSU
UNC beating Duke

*National Championship*

UNC beating Wake Forest


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Iowa has cut the gap in the 2nd half, hopefully they can pull it out.


Wait, they can't.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

So much for Alabama upsetting anyone... you'd think they could after a better regular season!

5-12, but I thought that was NM's thing this year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

****. Boston College is only up by 9, down from a 20 point half-time lead.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i definately blew it going with UTEP, i had no idea that bogut was gonn have such a monster game. 21 points already on 9-12 is just outstanding.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> i definately blew it going with UTEP, i had no idea that bogut was gonn have such a monster game. 21 points already on 9-12 is just outstanding.


Game isnt even close to over bro....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> i definately blew it going with UTEP, i had no idea that bogut was gonn have such a monster game. 21 points already on 9-12 is just outstanding.


4 point game with 10 minutes to go....You didnt quite blow it yet....


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Game isnt even close to over bro....


yea their making a damn good run now, but when the game switched over for a bit at half time, it just looked like utep wasn't stepping up to the plate for ****. a steal on their end of the floor and it ended up like a 1on4 for utah on the other end, nobody was even in the screen racing to get back or anything. Utah is definately gonna shoot themselves in the foot if they just keep settling for 3's however, which is just what utep needs to get back in it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

tie game!........


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> tie game!........


thats absolutely amazing, and their forward hawkins has 4 fouls as well.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

why hasn't Bogut taken a shot in what seems like forever?

BTW, Good job Bearcats 76-64


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

My bracket:

*1st Round*

Illinois over Fairleigh Dickinson
Nevada over Texas
UW-Milwaukee over Alabama
Boston College over Penn
LSU over UAB
Arizona over Utah State
Southern Illinois over St. Mary's
Oklahoma State over SE Louisiana

Washington over Montana
Pacific over Pitt
Georgia Tech over George Washington
Louisville over LA Lafayette
Texas Tech over UCLA
Gonzaga over Winthrop
West Virginia over Creighton
Wake Forest over Chattanooga

UNC over Oakland
Minnesota over Iowa State
New Mexico over Villanova
Florida over Ohio
Wisconsin over No. Iowa
Kansas over Bucknell
Charlotte over NC State
Connecticut over UCF

Duke over Delaware State
Mississippi State over Stanford
Michigan State over Old Dominion
Syracuse over Vermont
Utah over UTEP
Oklahoma over Niagara
Iowa over Cincinnati
Kentucky over E. Kentucky

*2nd Round

*Illinois over Nevada
UW-Milwaukee over Boston College
Arizona over LSU
Oklahoma State over Southern Illinois

Pacific over Washington
Georgia Tech over Louisville
Gonzaga over Texas Tech
Wake over West Virginia

UNC over Minnesota
Florida over New Mexico
Kansas over Wisconsin
Connecticut over Charlotte

Duke over Mississippi State
Syracuse over Michigan State
Oklahoma over Utah (last-minute swap...I'll probably regret it.Yup.)
Kentucky over Iowa

*Sweet Sixteen

*Illinois over UW-Milwaukee
Oklahoma State over Arizona

Georgia Tech over Pacific
Wake over Gonzaga

UNC over Florida
Connecticut over Kansas

Syracuse over Duke
Oklahoma over Kentucky

*Elite Eight*

Illinois over Oklahoma State
Georgia Tech over Wake
Connecticut over UNC
Syracuse over Oklahoma
*
Final Four

*Illinois over Georgia Tech
Connecticut over Syracuse

*National Championship*

Illinois over Connecticut


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

rawse said:


> My bracket:
> 
> *1st Round*
> 
> ...



rawse is an illinois faithful? why i never knew.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> rawse is an illinois faithful? why i never knew.


I actually drove up last night from Memphis to Indianapolis to see them pull possibly the greatest upset ever over the Knights of Fairleigh Dickinson tonight. 

Much more into the pros, though.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

im perfect so far. in a pool with some older kids in my school, 5 bucks each about 20 people. so im hoping to win the 100$ and shove it in all the older kids faces.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

rawse said:


> I actually drove up last night from Memphis to Indianapolis to see them pull possibly the greatest upset ever over the Knights of Fairleigh Dickinson tonight.
> 
> Much more into the pros, though.


right on, make sure to bring the noisemakers. 
i've always been more into the nba season as well, but once march madness comes around even since i was like 8 years old i would catch every game possible. its so refreshing to see guys playing not for salaries or shoe contracts, but for the love of the game. and every year there seems to be a team that i can relate to and root for, even if it is one of the powerhouses like kansas, which makes it even more entertaining.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

7-1 so far, not bad...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm 6-2 so far. UTEP and Iowa are my casualties. UTEP had a very good chance to win that game, and IMO should have. Iowa just sucked. I thought for sure they would take Cincy down.


----------



## VERBZ (Jun 7, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> 7-1 so far, not bad...


Word...me too. Freakin' Iowa spoiled my perfect afternoon....

DAMN YOU, IOWA!!! ity:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

VERBZ said:


> Word...me too. Freakin' Iowa spoiled my perfect afternoon....
> 
> DAMN YOU, IOWA!!! ity:



Same here. What a lousy performance.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

6-2; Iowa failed me and Pitt was a dumb pick.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Damn pitt definitely screwed me over, I had them beating Washington! I am now a Taft a hater. I also had Alabama going far, so a brutal day for me.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I had Pitt in the Sweet 16 :curse: 

I had UTEP over Utah too. 

Other than that, I'm in good shape.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Thank god Utah won as i have them beating oklahoma next round


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm 6-2 so far but i've lost two of my sweet 16 teams(pitt and alabama). not good, but my bracket definately isn't dead yet.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

6-2.

Freaking Pitt and Bama messed me up, but I had them losing in the next round.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

5-3

Pitt, UTEP, and Alabama really hurt, I had them beating BC.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

tr_west said:


> 5-3
> 
> Pitt, UTEP, and Alabama really hurt, I had them beating BC.


im 5-3 as well in the exact same predicament. although i did have utep and pittsburgh being ousted next round anyway, so things could even out fairly quickly.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

6-2..

Bama and Iowa messed me up


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

6-2

I got Pitt wrong(1 and done)
and
I got Bama wrong(1 and done)


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wake is scaring the **** out of me. I have them winning it all and they're losing by 8 to CHATTANOOGA!


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I have them losing in the sweet sixteen. All I know is that other people's brackets are gonna be screwed up SO GO CHATANOOGA!


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

And down goes Texas


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*My bracket:*

*1st Round*

Illinois over Fairleigh Dickinson
Texas over Nevada
UW-Milwaukee over Alabama
Boston College over Penn
UAB over LSU
Arizona over Utah State
St. Mary's over Southern Illinois
Oklahoma St. over SE Louisiana

Washington over Montana
Pitt over Pacific
Georgia Tech over George Washington
Louisville over LA Lafayette
UCLA over Texas Tech
Gonzaga over Winthrop
West Virginia over Creighton
Wake Forest over Chattanooga

UNC over Oakland
Iowa State over Minnesota
Villanova over New Mexico
Florida over Ohio
Wisconsin over Northern Iowa
Kansas over Bucknell
NC State over Charlotte
Connecticut over UCF

Duke over Delaware State
Mississippi State over Stanford
Michigan State over Old Dominion
Syracuse over Vermont
Utah over UTEP
Oklahoma over Niagara
Cincinnati over Iowa
Kentucky over E. Kentucky

1st round record: 26-6

*2nd Round

*Illinois over [strike]Texas[/strike]
]Boston College over UW-Milwaukee
Arizona over UAB
Oklahoma State over [strike]St. Mary's[/strike]

Washington over [strike]Pittsburgh[/strike]
Georgia Tech over Louisville
[strike]UCLA[/strike] over Gonzaga
Wake Forest over West Virginia

UNC over Iowa St.
Villanova over Florida
Wisconson over [strike]Kansas[/strike]
Connecticut over NC State

Mississippi State over Duke
[strike]Syracuse[/strike] over Michigan State
Oklahoma over Utah
Kentucky over Cincinnati

*Sweet Sixteen

*Illinois over [strike]Boston College[/strike]
Arizona over Oklahoma St.

Washington over Georgia Tech
[strike]Wake Forest[/strike] over [strike]UCLA[/strike]

UNC over Villanova
Connecticut over Wisconsin

[strike]Syracuse[/strike] over Mississippi St.
[strike]Oklahoma[/strike] over Kentucky

*Elite Eight*

Illinois over Arizona
[strike]Wake Forest[/strike] over Washington
UNC over Connecticut
[strike]Syracuse[/strike] over [strike]Oklahoma[/strike]
*
Final Four

*[strike]Wake Forest[/strike] over Illinois
UNC over [strike]Syracuse[/strike]

*National Championship*

UNC over [strike]Wake Forest[/strike]


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

another muck up on my part by choosing texas over nevada, but at least creighton is holding in there against west virginia.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm 11-12, and working to 15-16. I have Tech, UAB, Illinois and Creighton.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

after the first day I've only missed 2 games


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

not bad. I have three losses


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

14-14 in non 7-10 games. Last year I missed all of the 8-9 games. All four. I only missed five first round game last year. I hope that the 7-10 doesn't become this years 8/9 for me.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

LSU, and Creighton got me behind a little in my bracket. I'm 11-16 right now with wrong picks of Texas, LSU, Creighton, Iowa, and UTEP. If I had stuck with my original bracket, I would have been 14-2. I need New Mexico and Charlotte to win tomorrow to gain ground in my pool.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Pitt,Texas,Alabama

Where my three losses

oh and cpawfan I huge bearcat fan.....I got them beating UK


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

irishfury said:


> oh and cpawfan I huge bearcat fan.....I got them beating UK


i do as well.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

unfortunatly i was off on 6 games today, pretty damn horrible. LSU and alabama were big letdowns on me, and utep/creighton fell just short.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

niagra over oklahoma? what was i smoking...


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Perfection is MINE, along with some 6,851 at Espn.com. Alright so it's my brother that went perfect and not me, but we're family :biggrin: 

I personally got screwed by lsu, and pitt, and one-an-dones Iowa and Texas.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

goNBAjayhawks said:


> I personally got screwed by lsu, and pitt, and one-an-dones Iowa and Texas.


sounds like you copied off my paper


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I went 12-4 for the day. Not pretty, but I had all the teams I was wrong about losing in the next round so I'm still alive for the time being.

Pittsburgh, Alabama, Louisiana State, UCLA


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

did you have pitt and lsu winning in the 2nd round also?

Also for tomorrow my key "make-up" games are:
NCST over Char
Nova over UNM
GT over GW
ODU over MSU
Cuse over Vermont

And i'll be at the 2nd OKC pod. which is Wisconsin vs N Iowa and Kansas vs Bucknell--- I got N Iowa and Kansas in my bracket, i'll be able to root for both.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

after the first day i have 3 losses but i lost two of my sweet 16 teams. texas, alabama, and pitt were my losses(pitt and bama the big ones).

i still can't believe texas lost. i was pretty sure they would lose to illinois, but that game was pathetic. klotz shot 10-25. and all his misses were inside 10 feet. sure he had a career high 20 points, but he also missed 15 shots which was more than he had attempted all but once this season and they were pretty much all easy shots. he missed that one layup at the end for the tie. nevada couldn't hang with texas at all inside. klotz and buckman were pretty much doing whatever they wanted, but klotz couldn't knock down shots and buckman wasn't all that much better.

3 losses isn't bad for my bracket, but i probably need a couple of my next day upsets to stay at the top since 2 of my sweet 16 teams are gone. george washington over georia tech would be big and so would new mexico over villanova.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm tied for 1st over on the ESPN brackets.. 100% for day 1 picks. Wooh.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

12-4 as well, the damn nightcap was rough. Thank God for WVU beating Creighton or it could have been ugly. I really expected more from LSU, too bad the game wasn't longer or else they would have came back. Texas choked for me as well. UCLA put up a dud. I was 7-1 in the 2 early waves of games, good thing I haven't lost any sweet sixteen teams yet, thats the key to winning any bracket.


----------



## VERBZ (Jun 7, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> I went 12-4 for the day.


Yep, but I HAD to take Creighton....I think not backing one's home team is, like.....ILLEGAL or something....

Got screwed by Texas, LSU and Iowa, also. I dunno WHY I took LSU, it's not like I haven't seen at least 4 games this year with UAB, and their defense has been like that all year long....


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

12-4. Not quite as good as last year's 15-1 performance in day one (of course I went 10-6 in day two)

Lost with LSU, Alabama, Pitt and UCLA.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

rock on, im 4-0 this morning with the 2 "upsets" in nc state and iowa state.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> 12-4. Not quite as good as last year's 15-1 performance in day one (of course I went 10-6 in day two)
> 
> Lost with LSU, Alabama, Pitt and UCLA.


12-4
Dude we had the exact same picks yesterday, those were my 4 losers too.

Damn Pitt I had them in the elite 8 for some stupid reason, UCLA in the 16.

^^I see the NC State won, Nice. Just getting off work now headed for couch and beer.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

CrookedJ said:


> Damn Pitt I had them in the elite 8 for some stupid reason, UCLA in the 16.
> 
> ^^I see the NC State won, Nice. Just getting off work now headed for couch and beer.


damn, you had them ousting not only washington but georgia tech/louisville as well?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

3-1 early on...thanks for choking char


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I had an excellent 14-2 start yesterday (much like JuniorNoboa, I also went 15-1 the first day last year, followed by a pretty bad second day). Looks like history may repeat itself, as I've already stumbled on NC State and Iowa State.

Connecticut over UCF was my pick for the biggest blowout in the tournament, and it doesn't look like they'll let me down last I checked the score.

Man, the SEC sucks lately in the NCAAs...c'mon MSU.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

CrookedJ said:


> 12-4
> Dude we had the exact same picks yesterday, those were my 4 losers too.
> 
> Damn Pitt I had them in the elite 8 for some stupid reason, UCLA in the 16.
> ...


Wow, I'd be drinking a whole lot of beer..


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

rawse said:


> Wow, I'd be drinking a whole lot of beer..


homer-"moe, what would you recomend for a sever case of despression?"

moe-"booze,booze, and more booze." 

classic simpsons qoute from an episode i just happened to watch last night, how ironic.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

New Mexico getting pounded. 

I had them going to the sweet sixteen, too.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

13-3 in day one for me. Texas, Pitt, and UCLA screwed me (I had UCLA going to the sweet 16 too).

So far today it looks like I'll be 7-1 once the second set of games are up, because I switched from So. Illinois to St. Mary's at the last minute. Stupid, stupid move.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm 16-4 right now but I have New Mexico and St. Mary's winning, so it looks like things are going downhill already for me .


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i also chose saint marys, but things are not disappointing to me so far. they are very much in it with only 5 turnovers in the second half, this is one hell of a game to be watching.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

so much for the tie game... Saluki's leading by 6 now.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> so much for the tie game... Saluki's leading by 6 now.


no kiddin, that 6-0 run just put the brakes on my stupid comment rather quickly.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

****.
I went 0-4 on 7-10 games with St. Mary's loss.
But, on the plus side, I have all my Sweet 16 teams and I've only missed one other game (Ohio).
:banana:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I've missed 4 games total out of the 2 days so far...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

With my original bracket, I would have only missed two games(Iowa-Cincy and LSU-UAB), but I'm an obsessive compulsive idiot and I now have 7 losses on my bracket I believe. Thanks to Charlotte blowing their game, and New Mexico playing like a highschool team in the 1st half.

Luckily in my bracket pool everyone is doing horrible, and if Gonzaga gets to the Final Four, I should win. I only have one Sweet 16 team missing, and thats New Mexico. I'm disappointed in my bracket this year, but hey I could be doing worse.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I still have all my Sweet 16 (14-2 yesterday), but boy, this second day has been a bracket disappointment so far. Charlotte, New Mexico (wt*F* was that first half?) and Minnesota already went down in flames.

Syracuse-Vermont really, _really_ has me worried, with the way these lower seeds have been playing. The Orange are in my Final Four, and the Catamounts might be the best No. 13-or-lower seed in the tourney.

19-5 overall heading into the nightcap.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

13-3 on the first day.

6-2 so far today. i was looking really good early today, started off 4-0. then new mexico and st mary's dropped me a little.

i'm still good at 19-5 right now. if i get out of the first round with 6 or less losses and don't lose any more sweet 16 teams, i think i'm fine to still win my pools.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

rawse said:


> Connecticut over UCF was my pick for the biggest blowout in the tournament, and it doesn't look like they'll let me down last I checked the score.


:angel:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

If Vermont wins, I think I'm gonna cry. I have Syracuse in my final 4.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

My bracket will be in the toilet if Syracuse cant beat Vermont tonight.. I have them losing to the Illini in the NCAA Championship.. Boo!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> My bracket will be in the toilet if Syracuse cant beat Vermont tonight.. I have them losing to the Illini in the NCAA Championship.. Boo!!


 Wow... you're even more screwed than I am if they lose!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Tied at 51, 3 seconds left Syracuse ball. DAYUM... come on guys!

EDIT: Overtime... Damn you Coppenrath!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, there goes my bracket...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Well, there goes my bracket...


Mine too.. Oh well!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I had Vermont. good thing Mcnamara was ice cold. I also got a scare with Louisville tonight. I had them going FAR.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

son of a *****... the only plus is that i didnt have syracuse going past the sweet 16, but thats a big shocker.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I had Syracuse falling to Wake in the Championship game!

This reminds me of 2001 (?) Iowa State. I picked them in the Final 4, and Jamaal Tinsley missed a wide open lay up. Freaking MacNamara missed it tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> If Vermont wins, I think I'm gonna cry. I have Syracuse in my final 4.


Should I start a sig club?

My bracket is in the crapper now. I had them losing to UConn in the Final Four.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I dont think very many people picked Vermont, so it shouldnt effect very many peoples brackets.....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

was anyone tempted to pick Bucknell? Kansas somehow always got close to getting upset this year by no name teams.(especially early in the year)

Old Dominion another 5-12 upset in the making.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I picked Vermont! :banana: 

I'm not going to say I'm some basketball genius, but I'm having a good tourney so far. Vermont played Kansas tough last year and Coppenrath is an NBA prospect so you know they've got some talent. That other guard, the white guy, is also a great 3 point shooter. I had a feeling Syracuse was being highly overrated. I looked at their schedule and they basically just got hot for 3 games or so in the Big East tournament. They didn't have that many quality wins during the year.

Now, if Cincinnati beats Kentucky and NC State beats UConn, I'll be really happy!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> was anyone tempted to pick Bucknell? Kansas somehow always got close to getting upset this year by no name teams.(especially early in the year)
> 
> Old Dominion another 5-12 upset in the making.


I was tempted, but 14s over 3s are just so rare, I went with the odds. I'm still holding out hope that this might be another "Holy Cross" scenario where the small team takes the Jayhawks down to the final two minutes.

I also had a friend tell me I would be an idiot if I _didn't_ pick ODU over Michigan State. And, like an idiot, I figured I already had two 12s winning (UW-Milwaukee and the ****in' Lobos), so I went with the Spartans.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I dont think very many people picked Vermont, so it shouldnt effect very many peoples brackets.....


It will if people had the Orange in the Final Four, as opposed to those who had them losing in the second round or Sweet 16.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm sure a ton of people picked Syracuse for the final four, because a ton of other people had Duke. Those were the only 2 teams with a chance of coming out. 

I would have chosen Duke, but the obvious final four was Duke-UNC-Illinois-Wake, so I chose Syracuse to be different. (The obvious picks never work out).


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I had Kansas losing to UConn, but still. 

****!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ouch, ouch, and more ouch. kansas getting bounced out by bucknell, shouldve known a no0namer was gonna take it to kansas in the tourney this year.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Me too. good thing I didn't have Kansas going far. If I didn't felt shaky about a pick, I would have them lose in the next round. Kansas = pretenders. 

looks like another loss for me too Old Dominion about to lose for me.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Had Kansas losing to Wisconsin next rd anyways.. Dont think that'll matter as much as Illinois over Syracuse in the National Title game ::Sigh::


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Eh, I had the Jayhawks in the Sweet 16, but only because they were playing Wisconsin in the second round.

What an appropriate finish to a miserable second half of the season.

Congratulations to Bucknell. Really clutch play -- for basically the entire second half -- from the most obscure team left in the dance.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

What does it usually take to win a bracket? I have 14 of 16 still alive in 3 of my ESPN brackets.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Heh, you need a perfect final four, finals and winner. Who do you have for those?


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

rwj333 said:


> Heh, you need a perfect final four, finals and winner. Who do you have for those?


I have Oklahoma State, Louisville, Florida, and Duke with Duke beating OSU in the Final Four. 

If everything went according to my selections, Duke would be going for their 15th straight national title! 

(oh wait, my boys didn't make the tourney in '95)


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Vermont was picked by 6.9% on ESPN. Bucknell picked by a mere 1.9%. 

Now, let's do some simple multiplication.......

*0.13% of people picked both!!*

That's 1 in 762 people.

_Actually, I'm thinking there's something wrong with my math....anyways, you get the point._


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

I had Kansas losing in next round to Wisc.....I also had Vermont beat the Orangeman because of Woody Page lol he was ranting how they would beat the orangemen so I said why not ...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bucknell killed my bracket; I had Kansas going to the Sweet 16. New Mexico losing wasn't good, but I didn't have them going any further anyway. Same with Pacific, West Virginia, Syracuse, and Iowa. The Chicago bracket messed me up the most. I don't even remember choosing St. Mary's to win, but I didn't have them going far. I didn't have LSU advancing far, so that didn't hurt much. How does Alabama lose? Oh well, I only had them advancing another round. I had Pennsylvania going to the Sweet 16, so that also sucks for me. Needless to say, I can't afford to have my teams lose any more.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

One on One said:


> Vermont was picked by 6.9% on ESPN. Bucknell picked by a mere 1.9%.
> 
> Now, let's do some simple multiplication.......
> 
> ...


 Your math is a little fuzzy... 6.9% chose one, and 1.3% chose another, but there's no guarantee that somebody chose both. It could be 69/1000 chose Vermont but not Bucknell, and 13/1000 chose Bucknell but not Vermont. 

As it is, 1 person got the opening first round right, as shown by the espn leaderboard. 

That's 1 out of 5 million brackets, I believe.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I went 24-8 in the first round. Is that bad?

The biggest hits I took were Syracuse (had them in the final 4), Kansas (in the sweet 16) and _not_ picking Villanova. They're going pretty deep, methinks.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

24-8 for me too for the 1st round. i also lose three sweet 16 teams(alabama, pitt, and kansas). the syracuse loss probably helps more than it hurts(i had them losing next round to michigan state so their loss probably hurts most other brackets more than mine and it improves michigan state's chances of advancing). same with kansas as i had them losing to uconn and pretty much everyone had kansas at least getting to the sweet 16. it's weird but my austin bracket is looking the best so far and it's the one i had the least confidence in. i only had one 1st round loss there and didn't lose any sweet 16 teams.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Seems like Syracuse was the sheek pick for most people to go to the final four.....

That was definitely a bracket buster......


BTW some guy on ESPN Tourney Challenge has every single game right so far....What a lucky dude.....


----------



## VERBZ (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm in pretty good shape right now, after the first round.

I'm 25-7. First round losses: Texas, LSU, Iowa, Creighton, Kansas, Syracuse, Charlotte

Only one of my projected teams to make the Sweet 16 has lost (Syracuse). Everybody else is still alive right now.

If I'm not winning our office pool, I'm close....


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Seems like Syracuse was the sheek pick for most people to go to the final four.....
> 
> That was definitely a bracket buster......
> 
> ...


 Yeah, there's no way he gets a perfect bracket though. His Elite 8 picks suck. And those are the picks that win brackets.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Thank God I had Kansas falling to Wiscy. That would have screwed my picks.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

im 24-9

I had Texas,Alabama,Saint Mary's,Minnesota,Kansas,Charlotte,Stanford,Cuse,Iowa.

TT is doing good so far vs gozaga so my Albuquerque is perfect if Tech wins.



Edit:TECH WINS :banana:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

0/1 so far today...thanks Zags...I had Wake beating them but still I want my points.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Down goes my bracket. Thanks to Gonzaga, I now only have 1/2 of my Final Four teams left and my bracket is done.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

it pains me to see a local team in gonzaga to go down in the second round, but what pains me even worse is that i had them in my ****ING FINAL FOUR! that really just did me no justice whatsoever, the turnovers were pretty ridiculous and raivio didn't really do **** except for dish out a couple of assists. 
its truly a sad day for zag fans, hopefully washington doesnt fair so poorly.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

****. Two of my elite 8 teams are down and three of my sweet sixteen teams are out. I had Oklahoma and Gonzaga to the Elite 8 and BC to the Sweet sixteen. So much for that. However, I think I am in decent shape


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

my bracket is pretty ****** right now, 


but in my teams/survivor pool I still have 3 teams left with the potential of seven going into the sweet sixteen, (it's a pool when you have to have basically the champion to win the pool, the more money you put down the more money that goes into the pool, the more teams you can take and the more chances you have to win this year but the less potential for earnings


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Is there anyone that DIDN'T have Wake Forest in the final 4?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Is there anyone that DIDN'T have Wake Forest in the final 4?


I have Lousville in 1 bracket and Washington in another.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

i didn't have wake in the final four cuz i believe in francisco garcia


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Yeah, but I bet 85% of people picked Wake. They were a huge favorite come out of that region.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I had West Virginia winning today. But everything else went to hell with the Syracuse and Gonzaga loss - so I'm certainly not winning the bbb.net pool


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Wake hasn't done **** in the tournament for years now. They havent been to the final four in decades. I got burned by Bucknell and Vermont, but I had this one (although they are supposed to be playing the Zags). Never expect Wake to go far in the tournament, it just doesn't happen.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I didn't pick Wake. I had them losing to Gonzaga in the sweet 16, haha! Anyways, the ACC isn't going to do as well as people think. They are all prone to getting lazy, except Duke.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

NO! ****! ****! ****! I had Wake Forest winning it all and they lose in the second round? I also had $10 riding on Wake Forest winning it all.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i had wake losing in the championship game. if i'm right about all my other elite 8, final 4, and championship game, i may be able to win something. but my bracket is pretty much dead unless everyone else picked wake to go far.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

march 19th 2005, the day that will live in infamy


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Is there anyone that DIDN'T have Wake Forest in the final 4?


 I had GT beating them in the elite 8.

*bows*


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, my bracket's gone to hell... so it's back to the basics - rooting for UK and the underdogs - for me.

Funny thing is, even though half of my final four (and half of my finals now that Wake's gone) is out, I'm still 2nd place in my yahoo league.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Well, my bracket's gone to hell... so it's back to the basics - rooting for UK and the underdogs - for me.
> 
> Funny thing is, even though half of my final four (and half of my finals now that Wake's gone) is out, I'm still 2nd place in my yahoo league.


with wake, syracuse, kansas, and ou all going down, it seems like just about everyone is missing a final four team by now.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

i am not missing a final four team


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

adarsh1 said:


> i am not missing a final four team


who is your final four?


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Duke, Uconn, Louisville, Oklahoma State


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I have Duke, Louisville, OSU, and Florida.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

with the way duke and mississippi state played their first games, i'm feeling another big upset. i almost predicted it in my bracket, but now after seeing them both play their first games, i think it's definately possible.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> with the way duke and mississippi state played their first games, i'm feeling another big upset. i almost predicted it in my bracket, but now after seeing them both play their first games, i think it's definately possible.


I agree with you....Miss St is finally 100% and they are top 10 team when they are all healthy.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

should be an interesting game between mississippi state and duke. However, I feel that Shelden Williams will be too much for Lawrence Roberts


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Despite Wake Forest losing, 3 of my Final 4 are still in (NC, Duke, Illinois) and I'm tied for 3rd place in one of my leagues and tied for 10th in the BBB one.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Damn, I only have Illinois,Arizona,Louisville,North Carolina, left for my Elite 8 and only Zona nad NC for the Final Four. After seeing UW play today, I wish I would have took them to go to the Final FOur. I didn't like anyone in theAustin region so I took Cuse...just didn't work out.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

I am feeling pretty good about my pool. Still have all of my Elite 8 alive except for Wake. All of my Final Four members are still alive, but I could get killed today because they are all playing today (OK St., UNC, Duke, and Louisville). If I can get through today with my Final Four intact then I feel very good about my chances because I had a very strong 1st three days.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

N.C. State just knocked off my only Final Four team left besides Illinois.. What a ****ed up tournament this year :laugh:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

**** U JULIUS HODGE
First he beats Maryland twice, and then he takes away one of my final four teams. ***


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

My final 4 is still intact and 7 of my elite 8, but i'm still ranked 264 out of 1055 in the only pool i took part in


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

I finally got an upset game right!!!

Thanks Julius Hodge :banana:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I didn't pick NC State over UConn, I actually had UConn going far.. but man I can't help but cheer for Julius Hodge every time I see the guy play.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

My god!!

Florida!

They look like CRAP!!!!!!!!!! :curse: 

:curse:


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

my bad, i only have 6 out of my elite 8...

my hopes are pretty much resting with the acc now


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

....and to think i had Florida beating UNC


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

i am very screwed right now. UConn going out just lost me my runnerup


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If Ok St and Duke lose tonight, all hell will break loose. The way this tourney is going, I'd be very surprised if any of us picked all 4 final four teams correctly.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

uconn was my champ, wake was my 2nd place team. my bracket is officially dead.


----------

